# Sick Red Belly Piranha



## gmcmachine (Jan 23, 2012)

I have three red belly piranhas. the biggest one has got a white fuzzy spot about the size of the dime. i don't know what it is and was wondering if anyone hear has experienced this or heard about this? i could really use the help.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

gmcmachine said:


> I have three red belly piranhas. the biggest one has got a white fuzzy spot about the size of the dime. i don't know what it is and was wondering if anyone hear has experienced this or heard about this? i could really use the help.


Like I asked you in the other thread, need more information about the conditions in your aquarium and where the fuzzy spot is located (on what part of body).


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

to add on to hastatus, a pic would be helpful to the members who will be able to identify what is wrong


----------

